# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  HomePod, Siri-based smart speaker, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

Home page - apple.com/homepod

homepods.com

HomePod on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's Siri speaker could debut at WWDC"
The battle for living room AI assistants heats up, with Apple purportedly joining Amazon, Google and others next month.

by Dan Ackerman
May 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s Siri speaker could be announced at WWDC in June"
The device will reportedly be more expensive and more powerful than the Amazon Echo

by James Vincent
May 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's Siri speaker could be the 'one more thing' at WWDC"
It promises to sound better than the Amazon Echo for a higher price.

by Jon Fingas
May 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Top 5 features a Siri-powered speaker needs

Published on May 30, 2017




> Apple is reportedly working on an Amazon Echo competitor. Here's what it would need to be a success.

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"HomePod reinvents music in the home"

June 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod first look

Published on Jun 6, 2017




> Apple has officially announced the HomePod speaker yesterday, which the company claims will reinvent music in homes like the iPod did for music on the go.

----------


## Airicist

What we don't know about the Apple HomePod

Published on Jun 7, 2017




> Apple TV support? Bluetooth? These are the five burning questions we have about the HomePod.

----------


## Airicist

iPod to HomePod: why music is important to Apple's brand

Published on Jun 7, 2017




> The new HomePod is a speaker first and foremost, and it's part of a long tradition of music focused Apple products.

----------


## farasatkhan

Homepod of Apple is not a great example of AI. Here are key words by Tim Cook-CEO Apple
Apple Homepod is not a great example of artificial intelligence - Business Insider

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod will be missing multi-room and stereo functions at Feb. 9 launch

Published on Jan 23, 2018




> The smart speaker gets a release date after initial delays. Preorders begin Friday, but the HomePod won't come with every feature at launch.


"Apple HomePod coming on Feb. 9, preorders open on Friday"
The smart speaker, originally expected to launch last month, will compete against Amazon's and Google's counterparts, which have a significant head start.

by Sarah Mcdermott, Ben Fox Rubin, Alfred Ng

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod pre-orders open today; is it worth $350?

Published on Jan 26, 2018




> If you’ve been waiting and waiting for Apple’s entry into the smart home speaker race, today’s the big day to at least pre-order the new device. That’s right, it’s January 26th, and if you get in line today, you’ll likely receive one of the first Apple HomePod speakers by around February 9th. We were able to play around with one for about an hour to get some early impressions, and so far, so good. First off: It does sound pretty amazing.
> 
> The HomePod features a central woofer and seven high-frequency drivers, and it seemed like wherever we were in the room, sound quality was very good – and quite loud. The HomePod’s built-in microphones sniff out your room’s acoustics and set up the sound accordingly, and it does a solid job of it. Speaking of setup, it was a breeze, as you’d likely expect from an Apple device. It also looks pretty good: Stylish but also low-profile, and it comes in two colors – so far.
> 
> One music note: Siri will only control Apple Music by voice, not Spotify or Pandora and so on, but you can route those streaming tunes to the HomePod from your iPhone if need be. Siri worked as expected, although we had to ask twice a few times when the music was loud. And of course it works great with HomeKit-capable smart home toys. So is it perfect? Not quite. Check out our hands-on review and then decide if you want to drop $350 on it.


"Apple HomePod preview: Our first take"
Apple’s HomePod delivers on brilliant sound, but Siri still has room to grow

by Julian Chokkattu
January 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod first look

Published on Jan 26, 2018




> Apple’s HomePod will arrive in just a few weeks, and we just spent an hour listening to what it’s capable of.

----------


## Airicist

CNET's Apple HomePod review

Published on Feb 6, 2018




> The $349 Apple HomePod speaker sounds great and controls your smart home.

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod review

Published on Feb 6, 2018




> The HomePod is Apple’s answer to the Amazon Echo, the Google Home, the Sonos One, and every other smart speaker out there with a voice assistant built-in. It’s a $349 speaker with Siri built-in — the basic idea is pretty simple. It comes in two colors, it’s covered in a spongy fabric with a touch display at the top, and it’s surprisingly heavy. The HomePod will be released February 9th.

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod live Q&A

Streamed live on Feb 8, 2018




> It's couch time as we take your questions about the new Apple HomePod. Our very own Gareth Beavis has been testing it and with the help of Andrew London and yourselves, will deep dive into exactly what he makes of Apple's first smart speaker.

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod Q&A with Megan Wollerton

Published on Feb 9, 2018




> Megan answers some viewer questions about the $349 Apple Homepod.


"Apple HomePod review:
Great sound, but it's trapped in Apple's world"

by Megan Wollerton
February 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple put together three short videos to explain how to use your new HomePod"
Voice and touch controls, and settings

by Andrew Liptak
February 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Tech Talk: Apple's home speaker, HomePod, arrives

Published on Feb 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod - unboxing

Published on Feb 12, 2018




> Apple's long awaited HomePod smart speaker is here! Packed with some surprising sound quality and a lot of audio processing tech, the HomePod brings Siri into your smarthome ecosystem. HomePod can control Apple HomeKit enabled smart devices like lights, outlets and thermostats.
> 
> Watch the unboxing experience and our first impressions of Apple's HomePod. A full review is coming very soon.

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod - Hands on review

Published on Feb 14, 2018




> We have our hands on the the highly anticipated Apple HomePod, Apple's first entry into the smart speaker universe. So, is this $350 speaker a worthy rival to the ecosystems of Amazon's Echo or Google Home? 
> 
> Apple engineered the HomePod to deliver full and rich sound. It's certainly a high quality speaker above all else, broadcasting music in every direction with beam forming technology. The 4" long excursion woofer delivers deep bass and eight tweeters produce precise highs. 
> 
> Siri is at the heart of the HomePod, and it's a seamless smarthome experience using the voice assistant.


"Apple HomePod review"
Apple's HomePod is the jaw-dropping smart speaker you shouldn't buy

by Caleb Denison
February 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

HomePod review: my first week with Apple's Siri speaker

Published on Feb 14, 2018




> Brian Tong digs into the nuances of the Apple HomePod, which sounds great -- but there's more to a smart speaker than just sound.

----------


## Airicist

Your HomePod might need an iCoaster

Published on Feb 14, 2018




> Certain oiled or waxed surfaces could clash with the HomePod's silicone base and leave an ugly ring on your furniture.

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod review: the dumbest smart speaker?

Published on Feb 16, 2018




> Apple HomePod. It's somehow the best and the worst.

----------


## Airicist

How to get the most from HomePod — Apple Support

Published on Feb 16, 2018




> HomePod can assist you with tasks around the house. Here's a look at a few of its features. 
> 
> Video Contents
> 0:11 Apple Music and HomePod 
> 0:30 Apple Podcasts and HomePod 
> 0:34 Control HomePod from your iPhone 
> 0:52 Use HomePod as a Speakerphone 
> 1:17 Siri on HomePod
> 1:28 Use Siri for Personal Requests on HomePod
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod issues we want fixed now

Published on Feb 19, 2018




> Apple's speaker sounds great, but it could be better with some tweaks.

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod vs Sonos One

Published on Mar 1, 2018




> Apple's HomePod launched long after Sonos, Amazon, and others put out smart speakers, and the result is a product that emphasizes superb sound over Siri. So how does it compare to the Sonos One, which does multi-room audio and works with Amazon's Alexa? Senior Editor Lauren Goode compares the two in the latest episode of Versus.

----------


## Airicist

Article "31 Apple HomePod tips, tricks and features"

by Kashfia Kabir
March 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Cracking open the Apple HomePod

Published on Apr 10, 2018




> Tech Republic's Bill Detwiler and Jason Hiner crack open the Apple HomePod to find out what's inside.

----------


## Airicist

Article "HomePod Mini is here, and Apple's new smart speaker is $99"
The new model hits a lower price, putting the new HomePod in the same range as smaller smart speakers from Google and Amazon.

by Laura Hautala, Rich Brown
October 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

HomePod Mini! Watch Apple's full presentation here

Oct 13, 2020




> At Apple's October 2020 event, Apple introduced its new smart speaker, the HomePod Mini.

----------


## Airicist

HomePod Mini! Watch Apple's full presentation here

Oct 13, 2020




> At Apple's October 2020 event, Apple introduced its new smart speaker, the HomePod Mini.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's Homepod Mini in under 4 minutes

Oct 13, 2020




> Apple's new Homepod Mini  is a smaller version of the company's smart speaker.

----------


## Airicist

HomePod Mini impressions: A $99 sphere of Apple goodness

Oct 13, 2020




> Here are our thoughts so far on Apple’s Homepod Mini, the more-affordable smart speaker. Apple’s new speaker aims to bring high-end sound quality and Siri-enabled smarts to a smaller and more affordable package. The $99 HomePod Mini will go on sale in November in two colors. It’ll connect to your iPhone, iPad and even CarPlay in interesting ways.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The HomePod Mini fail: How Apple got almost everything wrong"
If Apple wants me to replace all of my speakers, it needs to offer a complete entertainment system package, not just a connected speaker for listening to music. Apple TV, where are you?

by Jason Perlow
October 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple's HomePod Mini bursts with new features. Here's how you'll use them"
Apple's new smart speaker may be small, but these new changes are huge.

by Dale Smith
October 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple HomePod Mini review: This $99 Siri smart speaker will sell like hotcakes"
At $99, the HomePod Mini is Apple's most affordable smart home speaker. It's worth a look, especially if you're already invested in Apple's ecosystem.

by Molly Price 
November 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Apple HomePod mini review | Finally, the smart speaker Apple needs

Nov 21, 2020




> The HomePod mini is the smart speaker that Apple should have released first. Sure, it’s not as smart or as powerful as some of the other smart speakers out there, but it doesn’t need to be because its computational audio, subtle design, and HomeKit home hub functionality make it a logical choice for many more Apple users this time around.
> 
> 0:00 - Intro
> 0:41 - Design
> 1:45 - Audio Quality
> 2:42 - Computational Audio
> 3:37 - HomeKit Home Hub
> 3:58 - Proximity Controls
> 4:21 - Intercom
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple discontinues original HomePod, will focus on mini"

by Matthew Panzarino
March 13, 2021

Article "Apple kills off original HomePod, will focus on $99 HomePod Mini"
The company says it will keep providing existing HomePods with software updates and support through Apple Care.

by Corinne Reichert, Ian Sherr
March 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

HomePod mini, now in color

Oct 18, 2021




> HomePod mini now in three bold new colors — orange, yellow, and blue. It delivers room-filling sound. It’s an intelligent assistant. And it helps control your smart home. All while keeping things private and secure. You’ve never heard color like this. New colors available in November.


"Apple introduces HomePod mini in new bold and expressive colors"
HomePod mini delivers impressive sound, works seamlessly with iPhone, features the intelligence of Siri, and is the foundation for any smart home

October 18, 2021

----------

